# What are these?



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

I have this litter that I'm stumped with. The mother is a Swiss Webster PEW and the father is a Siamese Tricolor Satin. There are 7 babies and they are 5 weeks old. 3 bucks and 5 does. All the bucks have black eyes and have a darker "background" and all the does have red eyes and have a lighter "background". Then there is this really odd doe. She looked shaded when the was a fuzzy, but it is clear she is something else. She is a creamy white with a light tan undercoat. The breeder who I got the parents from thinks that she might be a roan? I honestly don't have a clue.

The 3 bucks-

























The 4 does-
























This is the oddball

















Anybody have a clue on what they are?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The more I look at this doe (and I think you've posted her before and stumped us?), the more I think one of those parents may have agouti in the background. You get a better PEW from a pale self background, but heavily diluted agouti might give you the ticking you're seeing while also giving you the very pale coat. And we've certainly been tricked by agouti vs non-agouti tris before.

I just honestly don't know enough about c-dilutions to know what combination of dilutions (as she's obviously not himi, which is what you'd get from c/c + ch/ch=c/ch) would generate a mouse this color. I hate to tell you that your pedigree (pew+siamese) can't possibly be right... but it really can't. A himilayan in any color would either be all white (because of too pale a color for points to show) or white/off-white with pointing. Instead, I see no pointing, and just ticking. My guess is that dad's not siamese, but instead some other base of tricolor, but it's equally possible I suppose that the PEW isn't c/c, but instead a pink-eyed something else that is pink-eyed and white without being albino.

We don't have a lot of experts on mixing c-dilutes in ways that don't give you a showable mouse, and so much of it depends on the color and modifiers anyway, that it's really hard to give you a concrete answer. I hope this at least gives you a few things to look into. :/


----------

